# Any views om Myford ML8...?



## morrisminordriver (28 Sep 2004)

Still being flushed with success from my first foray into turning (and having a locking nut on my little Rexon lathe broken :evil I'm going to have a look at a 2nd hand Myford ML8 later this week - does anyone have any views / comments regarding the ML8 lathe?
I'd be really grateful for any hints / tips / views on this lathe and anything I need to look out for as Im a real novice here. 
Also - any thoughts as to how it measures up against contemporary machines would be appreciated.
many thanks,
MMD.


----------



## blurk99 (29 Sep 2004)

have you looked at www.lathes.co.uk for their 'history' section on the ML8? there's also the Myford website but i think they only have info on their current machines

jim

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myfordwood/index.html

http://www.myford.com/history.asp

and they still carry some spares...

http://www.myford.com/modellers_spares.asp


----------



## morrisminordriver (30 Sep 2004)

Hi Blurk, 
thanks for that. I had stumbled across this very useful site when "Googling" for info on the ML8. Good to see there is still spares availability too.

The ML8 seems to be well thought of generally and well used by hobbyists for many years but Im still unclear how it compares alongside todays lathes. One of the diffferences seems to be that contemporary lathes can have their speed adjusted easily by a swith but the ML8 would need to have drive belts and pulleys changed manually. Would this be correct?.

I'd still really appreciate it if anyone has got one / had one and gcould give an overview on the pro's and con's of the ML8.

Many thanks, MMD.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oct 2004)

Hello,

I've just emerged from the woodwork having been looking at the board on and off for a while, so here goes - first post!

I'm not a 'fancy' woodturner I just need to knock out a set of legs or spindles periodically so I'll happily defer to a more experienced opinion; but I did have an ML8 at one stage. They're very well built and robust with a decent cabinet stand that's handy for storage, and the motor is tucked well out of the way. Speed change is a fiddle, but not a major problem. The main disadvantage is the cylindrical shape of the bed - it fills up with shavings which are awkward to remove, and make it difficult to move the toolrest and tailstock smoothly until you've done so. The tailstock is not a very precision fit on the bed and can easily be clamped slightly out of the line with the drive centre, although this was not a major problem for me.

I've currently got an Axminster M950 which for what I need I find far more user friendly in every respect. I'd certainly consider the ML8 if it's cheap, but things have moved on.


----------



## morrisminordriver (6 Oct 2004)

Hi Graham,
welcome to the forum and many thanks for your thoughts. 
I think Im coming round to the idea of a Record CL3 (eventually when Ive saved up!), as you say the ML8 is a little elderly now and if there are some "niggly" bits with lack o precision probably best with something contemporary.
The other thing that was swaying me was that there were some nice Sorby gouges with the lathe and the seller would let them go separately  .
Cheers, MMD.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oct 2004)

PS. Haven't worked out the avatar bit yet, but we've a '67 traveller in daily use.

Good luck with whatever you choose,
Graham


----------



## morrisminordriver (11 Oct 2004)

Hi Graham,
We had a black 58 Traveller (Travis) with red leather interior for a couple of years which went in 2001 to finance a '68 Maroon convertible with beige hood(Auntie Hilda). 
Unfortunately we had to sell the convertible back in the summer as it was no longer practical to keep - not really suitable for long journies meant it wasnt being used regularly enough plus a baby on the way - not great for pram and baby seat. Thought best to sell in summer - it went for the price we paid for it  .
I feel a bit of a fraud  hanging on to my nickname but still hope to get another Moggie one day!.
Regards, MMD.


----------



## ike (14 Oct 2004)

If you ever do, I know of a 1950 saloon that needs a good home - has (has replacement 850 OHV A engine, not original 803 SV, otherwise original). It's been stored in my Dad's woodshed for 20 odd years! (my Mums first car).

cheers

Ike


----------



## ike (14 Oct 2004)

> I think Im coming round to the idea of a Record CL3 (eventually when Ive saved up!),



Are Record the underdog of woodlathes?. I hardly ever here anyone mention them. I "borrowed" one a while ago to try out - had it for about 9 months until I needed the space in the workshop for my router table, so re-crated and returned it to it's owner (still in crate 3 years later - long story). I'm not a turner but enjoyed 'having a go' to see if I could get the knack of it. What struck me though is the CL3 is utterly rugged and built like a tank, especially the Record stand. Simple (old fashioned) belt change maybe, but loads of mass and big capacity (30" bowl turning) for the money.

Ike


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Oct 2004)

Ike,

I would agree with that. I have got the CL4, which is basically a CL3, but with an inverter drive to give it variable speed.

Other than some initial electrical issues (it kept tripping the RCD), I have been very impressed with it.

I think a lot of people are put off by the size of the spindle thread, thinking that because this is fairly small, it means the lathe can't handle the bigger stuff. What they fail to appreciate is that the phosphor bronze bearing gives the lathe a much larger capacity than many similar lathes which have rolling element bearings on a superficially larger spindle.

I would think it safe to say that the CL3 / 4 can handle larger size workpieces than any other lathe available at the price (obviously I stand to be corrected on this point! :roll: ). Certainly mine has handled anything that I have asked it to do, and I would thoroughly recomend it.

(Record don't seem to be producing the CL4 at the moment, but the CL3 is available on special offer at the moment with a free legstand)

Gary


----------

